# Tip out valley system?



## hunn (Dec 6, 2011)

A customer is asking for a tip out valley system recommended by NRCA? Do I now this install method by another name?


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

hunn said:


> A customer is asking for a tip out valley system recommended by NRCA? Do I now this install method by another name?




The only thing to do with valleys and tips I know about is cutting the dog ears/points/tips/tits what ever you want to call them out of the cut-side.

Is that maybe the california/zipper cut with the liner shingle?


----------



## hunn (Dec 6, 2011)

thats what I was thinking, but is a california/zipper cut with the liner shingle NRCA recommended?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

http://docserver.nrca.net:8080/technical/9075.pdf
this shows the difference between a closed cut and a california valley. Maybe they are saying they want the closed cut valley?


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

I would also ask the customer if THEY know what it means ... or why, specifically they asked for that. When customers start to ask really specific install questions, I always want to figure out why. So usually I ask them.


----------



## hunn (Dec 6, 2011)

I showed the pdf that Shazapple posted to my customer. Considering our climate we both agreed that a California closed cut was not the right valley method for this job.
thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

California cut is never the right option. Closed cut, or open valleys with W metal or bust!


----------

